# 10 gauge shotgun



## 67matt84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a single shot Harrington & Richardson 10 gauge shotgun. Somebody saw the barrel off before I got it. I would really like to put a new barrel on it but having no luck finding one. I'm kinda new to the gun would. Any help would be great.  thank u


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 19, 2012)

67matt84 said:


> I have a single shot Harrington & Richardson 10 gauge shotgun. Somebody saw the barrel off before I got it. I would really like to put a new barrel on it but having no luck finding one. I'm kinda new to the gun would. Any help would be great.  thank u



Have you checked with H&R to see if they will sell you a new barrel?

http://www.hr1871.com/Support/repairs.asp


----------



## 67matt84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes they want me to send the gun to them in NY. Then they would send it back with a new barrel but I was trying to find somewhere that I could just buy a barrel. But I might be able to.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Mar 19, 2012)

It's not a quick change unless you get really lucky.  It usually takes a little bit of fitting to the frame.  The H&R  is not just like the TC setup as a swap barrel gun.  You will be better off sending it back to H&R and getting the free trigger job at the same time if needed.  At one time Brownell sold barrels for these guns but I haven't checked in a while.  There is a website called Graybeards Outdoors (if it's a bad thing to mention then mods please remove) that has a world of H&R info.  I have an H&R 10 with a 24" choke tube barrel and it's my turkey gun. I would say look around for a complete gun or send the one you have back.


----------



## 67matt84 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok thanks for the help


----------

